# Creating the mantis keepers of tomorrow



## Paradoxica (Jan 8, 2013)

The last couple days I've brought a mantis in to school for the kids to practice drawing. They are completely enthralled with mantids now! Their work is actually quite impressive given that they are 4-5 yrs old and have never seen, let alone drawn a mantis.



























They seem to all agree that Texas Unicorns consist of "A leaf and a log"


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## hierodula (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats awesome! I wish more people knew about mantids, they are quite awesome pets


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 8, 2013)

What have you done to these poor children?!? Now they have the mantis obsession! :lol:


----------



## Sticky (Jan 8, 2013)

Bravo!! Our schools need more people like you in them! I wish my schools had done that.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol i've tried this with my class for years. It worked until last year when people started making fun of me &lt;_&lt;


----------



## aNisip (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice job Brian  the future members of this site  give em a grisea on a piece of bark and give them a shot at that


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats great for kids .


----------



## sally (Jan 8, 2013)

What a lucky class !


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 8, 2013)

The idea is fantastic and the drawings are really gorgeous, like them !


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 8, 2013)

OMG that is so freaking adorable. i love it!!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad you guys like it, I know the kids sure do!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Ooops


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Third drawing down, genius!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 8, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> They seem to all agree that Texas Unicorns consist of "A leaf and a log"


I just dissected one and that's exactly what was inside! Weird...

I love seeing kid's artistic impressions. Really remind me of aboriginal or cave art.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 8, 2013)

It truly is like cave art, it's art without any of the foundation that the rest of us have picked up inadvertently through exposure to the styles and techniques of others. It's so primal and real.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 9, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> It truly is like cave art, it's art without any of the foundation that the rest of us have picked up inadvertently through exposure to the styles and techniques of others. It's so primal and real.


You would probably like my buddy's art. He somehow maintains that looseness yet renders it with depth and primitive sophistication.

http://jessereno.com/


----------



## hierodula (Jan 9, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha that's great. Good on your for doing that. I brought an Idolo into a college bio class a few years ago. People were acting like kids they liked it so much.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 9, 2013)

Your friend's art looks scary to me! Its beautiful and highly sentient.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 9, 2013)

That's so cool Precarious.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 9, 2013)

As fascinated as they are with mantids, they probably asked me just as many questions about the poop in the bottom of the cage!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 9, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> As fascinated as they are with mantids, they probably asked me just as many questions about the poop in the bottom of the cage!


haha, lilttle minds!


----------



## Plex (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a great idea, and those drawings are absolutely precious!


----------



## CesarF (Jan 9, 2013)

I really want to take some mantids in some school =D The people here dunno about mantids...they don't care about insects...A lot of people asked me if they were herbivorous xD


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 10, 2013)

A client of mine has asked me to bring some in to show to her 3rd graders.

But I don't know. I think they're like 8?

I 'd be worried they would all want to hold them. I'd feel bad and let them and either the mantis gets squashed or it's the first time one of my mantid's bites!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 10, 2013)

I was approached from a lady at work that has friends that go to schools and show animals (what kind, I don't know) to the kids. I might hook up with them and start showing some mantids and my chameleons. My godson is only 1, but I will be sharing my hobby with him as much as his parents allow. I will definitely be up for some show and tell when he starts school.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 10, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> A client of mine has asked me to bring some in to show to her 3rd graders.But I don't know. I think they're like 8?I 'd be worried they would all want to hold them. I'd feel bad and let them and either the mantis gets squashed or it's the first time one of my mantid's bites!


I let preschoolers handle them. You just need to explain to them that they need to keep their hands flat and let the bug walk across, it also helps to separate the kids into small groups so it's not a bum rush. I Chose a mellower species also , and a female so that I wouldn't have to worry about a male flying around and scaring them.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2013)

Texas unicorn adult female is a good presentation subject, calm and not aggresive. I used this species for a nature fest few years ago

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=17140&amp;hl=%2Bjesse+%2Bjones


----------



## Glitch (Jan 11, 2013)

I've emailed a few schools in the area asking if they wanted me to bring some of my army in to meet the kids, funnily enough, no reply still. Bloomin english education system. ¬_¬


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 15, 2013)

DUUUUUDE!! What is your profile pic?!


----------



## Glitch (Jan 15, 2013)

It's me without makeup!

(i'm an sfx artist so like to play dressup) 22


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 15, 2013)

CesarF said:


> I really want to take some mantids in some school =D The people here dunno about mantids...they don't care about insects...A lot of people asked me if they were herbivorous xD


MY friend asked me what kind of fruit my Sibylla eats -_- :lol: 

Are you going to do it often now?

Cool to see their drawing of different species too


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 15, 2013)

I just dug these out of last years yearbook. I brought in my dead Creo and did some watercolor paintings with the same age group.I would have saved more of these but I had not joined the forum yet.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 15, 2013)

What your doing with the kids is wonderful Brian! "All creatures great and small" is something I don't think little ones are taught enough in school...you go man.


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 4, 2013)

I brought her in again today. I usually skate to work, but since she hasn't quite got the hang of ollies up curbs I thought I'd drive.

Safety first






And another finished product...


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 4, 2013)

That first drawing you posted right beneath the girl drawing is almost synonymous with an architectural plan. Maybe a future architect in the making.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok, I had nothing to do with the creation of this, but I stumbled across it while doing some end of the year clean up. I thought you guys might appreciate it.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope we see more posts like this in the fall. It was so fun!


----------



## Sticky (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone have plans for visiting schools this year? I hope there will be more pics posted here again.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 19, 2013)

I just started this back up last weeks. This time with a Spiny Flower Mantis. I have a couple photos but I haven't had a chance to up load them yet. But yes, I'll have plenty more drawings soon


----------



## Sticky (Sep 19, 2013)

Paradoxica, how do you choose the right mantis for the ages you visit?


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 19, 2013)

These are 4-5 years olds so I just pick my most calm bugs that tolerate being held and will stay on a perch if left on a table. That pretty much describes most of my collection right now, but I definitely wouldn't have brought in a Giant Shield mantis or a Limbata because they have a more aggressive disposition. Also it helps for it to looks different from the typical green ones they've seen.


----------



## sally (Sep 19, 2013)

I am bringing a native species in to pre school up to k soon for their class pet. My granddaughter told the teacher abt my mantids and they requested one, lol. I of course will come in and take care of it in the classroom.


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 20, 2013)

I used to bring them into school once a year but other kids started thinking that im a weird.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry guys I forgot to upload the new school year's photo's while I was at work today, but I did find an awesome (non-mantis) picture on the ground this morning...





I've given it the title "The Characters of Pacman Battle Depression"


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's the documentation that we put together on the mantis Look and Draw so far...


----------



## aNisip (Oct 20, 2013)

You could do an eye spy theme for the barks!  I wish I had you as a teacher, super cool!


----------



## LadyWillow (Nov 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Lol i've tried this with my class for years. It worked until last year when people started making fun of me &lt;_&lt;


Let them laugh. You're doing a great deed for the kids, and that's what's vital.


----------

